# New Mobile business in a few years



## Happydaze (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking on here for a while now and have decided that I'm going to set up a mobile coffee buisness.

With the little'en in nursery I have decided I'll wait until he is out and in school(more importantly I won't be paying for it then) so I'm go in to sit on my hands for 18 months and bide my

So I'm going to use that time to give me the best chance of success. I'm going to save up, look to convert a trailer, write up a business plan and learn as much as I can about coffee and making great coffee. Does anyone Have any tips of what else I could be doing in the mean time? I'm thinking of doing some barrista training now and then a refresher close to the time

I'm going to get a decent machine for the kitchen too instead of the cheap set up I have now and practice proactive practice!

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would advice you try not to boil the ocean initially.

1. Get a nice espresso machine and grinder for the kitchen, buy lots of different beans an paractice, learn to experience all the Varieties, try and blend some single origins.

2. Start an *outline* business plan

3. *Learn* about running a business generally, specificaily a small food business "man cannot live by coffee alone". What it involves how to make money, just about being a business. Learn a bit of marketing as well, plus how to promote on website, facebook, instagram and other internet channels.

That's more than enough for now....of course if you can, try and get a part time job in a small coffee shop as well...during the 18 months.


----------

